# Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Ossipeter (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danke Thomas das wünsche ich dir auch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Wünsche den ganzen Angelboard-Team und all seinen Nutzern ein besinnliches und frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Und JEDEM ANGLER wünsche ich persönlich neben den besinnlichen Weihnachten jetzt und dem guten Rutsch für 2017 seinen persönlichen Traumfisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







... und jedem Anglerfeind wünsche ich, was die uns wünschen.............


----------



## Fetter Angler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Ebenso frohe Weihnachten. Ein geiles Forum hier und du scheinst ein sehr netter und lockerer Typ zu sein. Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danke (der Eindruck könnte aber auch täuschen ;-))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*



Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Ebenso frohe Weihnachten. Ein geiles Forum hier und du scheinst ein sehr netter und lockerer Typ zu sein. Grüße



Nur wenn der Bauch mit Schbädsle gefüllt ist!
Also eigentlich fast immer.:q


----------



## wusel345 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Auch ein Weihnachtsgruß von mir.


----------



## offense80 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Von mir auch an alle Boardies  frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und an das AB Team natürlich die selben Wünsche und noch zusätzlich DANKE für eure tolle Arbeit die ihr seit Jahren leistet ( mal besser mal schlechter lol.....SPAß ):m#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danngeee  - wir bemühen uns - mal erfolgreicher, mal -loser  ;-.)


----------



## Salora (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Auch dir Thomas, natürlich ebenso dem gesamten AB Team und allen Usern, wünsche ich ebenfalls schöne und besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage sowie auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Bedanken möchte ich mich noch ausdrücklich beim AB Team für die wirklich klasse "Aufklärungsarbeit" die ihr hier leistet. Lasst auch im neuen Jahr nicht nach und macht weiter so. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danke Uwe - klar lassen wir nicht nach....
Versprochen (demnäxt auch wieder Neues aus S-H)...
;-))))


----------



## Deep Down (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danke für die Wünsche und frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Tage an das ganze AB-Team, sowie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Macht bitte auch nächstes Jahr so weiter! Die Angler in D-Land brauchen Euch und Eure Infos!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danngggeeee...

Kriegen wir hin


----------



## Jens_74 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Vielen Dank und ebenso allen Usern und dem gesamten AB Team ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest sowie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!! 
 Macht weiter so !


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danngeee - klaro ;-))


----------



## Vanner (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Auch ich wünsche dem Team vom AB, sowie allen anderen Anglern und ihren Familien, ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

Macht weiter wie bisher. Das AB ist die beste Informationsquelle wenn es um Sachen rund um´s Angeln geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danngee, dannge ;.-)


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Wünsche Dir Thomas und dem gesammten Angelboard  Team  
eine
Besinnliche und frohe Weihnachten.

Allen Anderen Usern hier im Board auch eine frohe Weihnachten

Bleibt Alle gesund,das Leben ist kurz genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danggeee!!!!


----------



## Mollebulle (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Hoffe Du akzeptierst auch nen "badischen" Weihnachtsgruß    
Grüßle vom Bodensee ...


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Thomas und Team 
 ich wünsch Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch, ansonsten weitermachen#h
 Für Thomas in unser aller Interesse etwas, nur etwas, weniger Arbeit im neuen Jahr|supergri
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Dannggeee
auch den zweiten Teil unterschreib ich....


----------



## bombe20 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

ich möchte mich den wünschen anschließen und allen hier eine besinnliche weihnachtszeit wünschen und einen tollen start in das nächste jahr. außerdem möchte ich den mods und den hilfreichen geistern des forums danke sagen.


----------



## renrök (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Wünsche ebenfalls ALLEN ein frohes, friedvolles und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

Auch wenn ich über vieles hier nur den Kopf schütteln konnte - aber so ist es halt. Wenn man jedem nach der Schnauze reden würde, wäre es auch Mist.

Jungs, hoffe ihr findet alle ruhige Stunden für euch und eure Lieben!


----------



## Dachfeger (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Auch von mir allen ein besinnliches Fest, Gesundheit und stramme Schnüre.

Petri wünscht Christian


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*


----------



## el.Lucio (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Ich wünsche allen Boardies und dem Angelboard-Team schöne, geruhsame Weihnachten.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Besinnt euch, ihr habt es nötig!


----------



## wusel345 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Zu dem Bild kann ich nur sagen:
 Hallelujah, er hat sich selber schon reichlich beschert. :vik:


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Allen Usern und dem Team AB wünsche ich ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und eine guten Rutsch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Auch von mir allen ein besinnliches Fest, Gesundheit und stramme Schnüre.
> 
> Petri wünscht Christian



HI HI,
„_Früher war mehr Lametta_“? 

lg nobbi


----------



## zotel (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Wünsche alle Frohe Weihnachten  und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr :vik:

Petri  Frank #h


----------



## Wander-HH (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Ich wünsche euch allen was bereits gesagt worden ist und im nächsten Jahr wieder Schnee dazu. :vik:


----------



## Franky (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein ruhig und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. :m


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Zu dem Bild kann ich nur sagen:
> Hallelujah, er hat sich selber schon reichlich beschert. :vik:




#6#6#6#6#6#h


----------



## macman (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danke

Wir wünschen auch euch, Liebes Anglerboardteam, so auch allen Mitglieder, ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. Lasst euch reich beschenken mit Ruten, Rollen und Fischkontakt. 

Gruß    Frieda u. 
                             Marco


----------



## Rxlxhx (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Na dann mal ein frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage,sowie viel (Angler) Glück im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## raini08 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN EIN FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST & EIN GUTES NEUES JAHR 2017 + IMMER STRAMME LEINEN :vik::vik::vik:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:#h#h##6#6#:m:m::g:g:g::q:q:q:-


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Allen Boardis ein frohes und kalorienhaltiges Weihnachtsfest sowie allen welche die Tage bis Sylvester noch angeln gehen sollten, Petri Heil und fette Beute...........#6




P.S. Warum hat eigentlich Kati so um mittags, kurz vor zweie, schon so'n bißchen glasige Augen........|bigeyes  :q


----------



## kati48268 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> P.S. Warum hat eigentlich Kati so um mittags...


Ich könnte jetzt was von Julfest und so faseln,
belass es aber bei einem Zitat aus der Moderne, 
denn der große Philosoph Al Bundy sagte,
_"Es ist das gottgegebene Recht eines jeden Mannes
in einer Lache erbrochenen Bieres aufzuwachen!"_
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Danke auch nochmal an alle für eure Wünsche - gerade von Familie zurück..
Nächstes Jahr wieder..


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wir wünschen besinnliche Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!*

Noch ein wenig Stimmung....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYg70N2vSkg


----------

